# My Dobermans & a Chihuahua



## KelliCZ (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi everyone 
I don't post often enough around here but I do lurk often  

I just wanted to share some pics of my 3 

Rogan is an Albino doberman he is almost 2 I just adopted him earlier this month




























Toula is a 3 1/2 year old adopted in Nov 08



















and their older brother Bear Bear he is 10


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Long time no see! Congrats on the new addition! It's great to see your pack. 

Didn't you have a fawn dobe in the past, too?


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

It is always to see that the "pack leader" can be the size of a sneaker!! LOL..Nice, happy bunch you have there


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

I've never even HEARD of a fawn doberman, let alone seen one, that is SO cool!!! (Ya, I'm pretty easily amused lol)

Great looking dogs, all of them.. hope you'll post lots more pictures!


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

The last two pics are so cute!


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

awwwe...Rogan is so handsome....not as light as some other albino I've seen...that must be good

Love big and small mix dog families LOL


----------



## DogLoverStore (Feb 21, 2010)

Rogan is gorgeous, very unique ..nice camera shots by the way!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

He's pretty but is he really Albino? I mean he has the red/pink eyes and everything? I've never seen an Albino dog but I know there are people breeding white dobermans(non albino).


----------



## KelliCZ (Aug 1, 2008)

MissMutt said:


> Long time no see! Congrats on the new addition! It's great to see your pack.
> 
> Didn't you have a fawn dobe in the past, too?


 
Yes I did my fawn baby Casper went to the bridge in January - he had some major temperment issues that we weren't able to safely overcome


----------



## KelliCZ (Aug 1, 2008)

Keechak said:


> He's pretty but is he really Albino? I mean he has the red/pink eyes and everything? I've never seen an Albino dog but I know there are people breeding white dobermans(non albino).


 
All "white" dobermans are albino - I'll try to find info that explains it better than I can. If I were to DNA color test him (which is available for dobermans) he would come back as one of the 4 allowed colors (Black, Red, Fawn or Blue) but the defective gene that causes the albinism is masking his true color.


----------



## KelliCZ (Aug 1, 2008)

CoverTune said:


> I've never even HEARD of a fawn doberman, let alone seen one, that is SO cool!!! (Ya, I'm pretty easily amused lol)
> 
> Great looking dogs, all of them.. hope you'll post lots more pictures!


 
This is Casper he is a fawn - it is a dilute of the red dobermans in reality they look more colored like weimeraners



















This is Eric a fawn puppy I fostered


----------



## KelliCZ (Aug 1, 2008)

Info on Albino or "white" dobermans 

THE ALBINO DOBERMAN

In the mid 1970's, there occurred a spontaneous MUTATION in a litter sired by RASPUTIN VI and the dam DYNAMO HUMM---this was a "WHITE APPEARING" female that was eventually registered by the AKC as a "white", named PADULA'S QUEEN SHEBA. Sheba was the first "Albino" Doberman ever registered by the AKC. Testing on Sheba's hair and test breedings with Sheba's offspring have proven that she is "A TYROSINE POSITIVE ALBINO" and NOT WHITE at all. She was erroneously registered by the AKC as such.

*A "WHITE" dog has dark eyes, skin, nose and dark pigment. The "ALBINO" has pink skin, nose, blue eyes (or light yellow in a few specimens). The Albinos have "photosensitivity" to sunlight. *They have problems related to sight due to this problem. This can be reflected 
in temperament or insecurity problems.
*
The DPCA has the warning and recommendation that these Dobermans with blue eyes, pink skin, nose and pads, are "ALBINO'S" and should NOT BE BRED, and the trait not be proliferated or propagated. Albino is a "Deleterious Genetic Mutation" and carries with it many traits that are harmful and not conducive to proper Doberman temperament and health. *


REMEMBER---ALBINO is not a color---it is a GENETIC CONDITION that is not now, or ever has been in the past---including back to the formational years when the breed was being developed by Louis Dobermann---something that is desirable, sought after or considered good for a Doberman guard or personal protection dog. There are breeders that seek to "make money" and "exploit" the Doberman by telling the "PUBLIC" that the Albino is "RARE" and WORTH MORE THAN NORMAL COLORED DOBERMANS. Please study the information here and on various other sites about the Albino Doberman, before you make an uninformed choice and possibly a mistake in choosing an Albino. The DPCA's position on the ALBINO is that it should not be bred, promoted or propagated and should be given Limited Registration. 

submitted by 
Theresa Mullen 
DPCA Public Education Committee


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

KelliCZ said:


> All "white" dobermans are albino - I'll try to find info that explains it better than I can. If I were to DNA color test him (which is available for dobermans) he would come back as one of the 4 allowed colors (Black, Red, Fawn or Blue) but the defective gene that causes the albinism is masking his true color.


ah now you got me researching colors again


----------



## KelliCZ (Aug 1, 2008)

Keechak said:


> ah now you got me researching colors again


 
This site has some great info - it's to bad it isn't updated but the info there is correct 

http://whitedobes.doberinfo.com/


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

What a cool thread this has turned into, I've learned a lot! The fawn dobes are REALLY cool too!


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Rogan's nose is SO pink!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Rogan is so unique looking! I've never seen a fawn or albino dobe ever! Bear is also very cute!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Gorgeous dogs! I saw this one in a near by shelter and I sooooo wanted to go get it. I just can't do it right now.
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15567628


----------



## KelliCZ (Aug 1, 2008)

Inga said:


> Gorgeous dogs! I saw this one in a near by shelter and I sooooo wanted to go get it. I just can't do it right now.
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15567628


 
aww poor Darla she is beautiful - it's funny Illinois Doberman rescue has a Darla available for adoption too.


----------



## Chelio09 (Feb 22, 2010)

Awww what gorgeous looking dogs!!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Now i have someone on anohter forum claiming they have et a white doberman with a black nose. are there any sources proveing that this can't happen in dobe? that the dog she met must be a multi generational cross that looks like a purebred dobe?


----------



## Badgersmom (Feb 3, 2010)

Gorgeous dogs - love the color of your albino and the ears on your black and tan! Good to see a happy little Chihuahua. I have my first Chihuahua and I love him to pieces, but he is definitely a challenge!


----------



## ErisAlpine (Nov 13, 2009)

That would be the first time I ever seen a albino Doberman. Way prettier than I would of imagined


----------



## KelliCZ (Aug 1, 2008)

Keechak said:


> Now i have someone on anohter forum claiming they have et a white doberman with a black nose. are there any sources proveing that this can't happen in dobe? that the dog she met must be a multi generational cross that looks like a purebred dobe?


 

I have never heard of it happening at all - did you see a picture? what color are the eyes? Is it creamy colored with white markings where the rust is on a non albino dobe?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

they couldn't provide me any pictures and they are a knowledgable dog person so it's hard for me not to believe them but I just can't believe it.


----------



## KelliCZ (Aug 1, 2008)

Keechak said:


> they couldn't provide me any pictures and they are a knowledgable dog person so it's hard for me not to believe them but I just can't believe it.


 
I guess anything is possible - but I've had dobes and been involved in rescue for over 20 years and all the *whites* I've seen in person and on the net are albinos. 

If you find evidence contrary to that I'd be interested, a google search didn't turn anything up.


----------

